# Tim Duncan sprains left ankle, out "a while"



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> SAN ANTONIO -- Spurs forward Tim Duncan sprained his left ankle Monday night against Golden State after coming down awkwardly on the foot.
> 
> X-rays were negative. Duncan did not return to San Antonio's 111-96 victory over the Warriors.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=6245134


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

> "I saw him in pain. *He's not one of those guys that's going to pretend or do that if he is not hurting,"* Spurs guard Manu Ginobili said. "It's bad, but hopefully it's just a couple of games and he'll be back soon."


Gino taking shots...


----------

